# Tic Tac Toe / Bluej



## Streight (2. Jun 2008)

Hi

Ich habe seit ca. 1 Jahr Informatik und interessiere mich sehr dafür.
Ich möchte gerne ein Tic Tac Toe spiel mit hilfe von java Bluej erstellen.

Ich würde gerne um hilfe bitten beim erstellen des Spieles, mögliche I-seiten als Hilfe oda vielleicht von euch programierte spiele zum besseren verständniss.

Ich bitte und hoffe um Antwort

Gruß 

Streight


----------



## The_S (2. Jun 2008)

1. Tipp: Wirf BlueJ in die Tonne und hol dir eine anständige IDE
2. Tipp: Wirf einen Blick in die Rubrik "Grafik- und Spieleprogrammierung"
3. Tipp: Wirf einen Blick in die Abteilung "Bücher, Links und Tutorials"


----------

